# Do you ever find humans weird looking?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

like it's the 1st time you are seeing them, they look weird to me a lot of times, nose, mouth, eyes, then those stupid limbs and how they walk, they are just copies of themselves, a lot of them exist like robots, we always get the shocking reaction when people see the sketches of aliens, but they look a lot like us, head, face, arms, legs, the only reason why we are not scared when seeing other people is because we are used to them being around us and we look like them which makes us feel like there is nothing wrong with us.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Yeah. I refer to humans as 'bags on sticks'.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

No, but sometimes I think, that if all humans had some trait, like a third eye for instance, it would be totally normal, and attractive. Weird thought!


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I think they are really weird. Other animals either have hair or don't... Who else just has hair on their heads and groins?? Probably something... I'm not going to research it. But it's weird. And considering that we're all about looking attractive, it's awfully ironic that we are one of the least cute animals there are... hmmm...


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Not to mention the weird flat faces we have, and the odd shape of our ears
And how (most) men (and some women) can grow facial hair. What is the purpose of that?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Humans are very weird. Sometimes I find them utterly repulsive...


----------



## Blanck (Apr 16, 2012)

Definitely. I think it's mostly the hairlessness if we compare ourselves to other primates. I wouldn't mind growing some angora fur


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

one thing I've noticed is some humans can be kinda sexy


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Human babies are kinda weird looking, they aren't cute like puppies or kittens.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

Humans are nothing but ugly bags of mostly water.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

ooh I was thinking about this earlier, while looking at primates. We're very weird looking compared to our closest animal relatives, kinda like them but longer and less hairy and more variation within the species. And we are the only ones that are pretty much helpless at birth, I think. weirdness.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes I find all children and babies to be very weird looking. It baffles me every time someone says babies are cute puppies are cute and kitties are cute babies not so much.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

We are rather strange looking when you think there are so few animals that can walk on two feet.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

AceRimmer said:


> Humans are nothing but ugly bags of mostly water.


Hahaha I love it.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh thank god I'm not the only one! Sometimes I think about the human appearance from a different species point of view and we really are an ugly species. We can all be pretentious and be like "Angler fish are so goddamned ugly. How can they be sexually attracted enough to each other to mate?" But I bet angler fish genuinely are sexy to one another. If they were aware of our existence, they'd probably all be thinking "Humans are so goddamned ugly. How can they be sexually attracted enough to each other to mate?" Trippy stuff, man. :cig


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

Skyloft said:


> It's odd thinking about noses and how our ears stick out, and how we walk and why all of our sensory organs are all collaborated together on a.. flesh platform called a face.


'flesh platform' Just became my new favourite term.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I decided while at zoo summer school as a child that humans are very ugly animals, and that was before I even had a good idea of what naked adults (especially men) looked like. Considering the whole body makes them even uglier.


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Consarn it, humans are an odd looking lot, in all seriousness. Our senses are more dulled than lots of other animals, we move with less grace than a lot of other animals... and we have fake tan. Like I said- ugly.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Puppet Master said:


> Yes I find all children and babies to be very weird looking. It baffles me every time someone says babies are cute puppies are cute and kitties are cute babies not so much.


Most babies look like a mini version of Winston Churchill to me.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Ears are very weird, just think about the shape and form. Then there is the mouth, a hole where we shove food and grind it up with our teeth, now that's attractive (especially considering most dates consist of dining out as if it's something good looking). The only thing that keeps us not thinking these things are weird is the fact that we all have them and it is the only thing we know.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I wonder how blind people imagine humans look like sometimes. There's technology coming through though allowing blind people to see by using this device that attaches to their tongue though.  Happy days.

This guy even saw his sons for the first time, it was really emotional to see his reaction!

I find a lot of things in life extremely weird. :um


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Skyloft said:


> I was just thinking that.
> Puppies, kittens, panda bears and polar bears are cute. We're just.. kinda really weird looking compared to most animals; we're quite odd looking for a species. It's odd thinking about noses and how our ears stick out, and how we walk and why all of our sensory organs are all collaborated together on a.. flesh platform called a face. And how all of our characteristics and physical attributes are different from everyone else. I'm kinda weirded out by myself now. :|


My dog has lots of hair and big eyes and a really cute nose, a cute little tail... My skin only has really fine, short hairs on it (in most places) and I guess my eyes are kind of big, but my nose isn't cute, and I don't have a cute little tail...... I'm just ugly as sin compared to my dog... Why does he get to be so cute?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm always saying this. It's true though, we do look very odd. I always wonder what my rats & dog think of us..it's obvious why most animals run for their lives. Whenever I walk into a grocery store, especially after not leaving the house for a few days, I think, dawm..this is so weird! :sus We are ****ed up.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Glacial said:


> Ears are very weird, just think about the shape and form. Then there is the mouth, a hole where we shove food and grind it up with our teeth, now that's attractive (especially considering most dates consist of dining out as if it's something good looking). The only thing that keeps us not thinking these things are weird is the fact that we all have them and it is the only thing we know.


Exactly. I find it messed up how we kiss, eat, & talk through the same ..hole..


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, humans are weird looking. As everyone mentioned: walking on 2 legs, very little body hair but extremely long hair on our heads, strange bulbous nose, big head. Toddlers are probably the ugliest. Such tiny bodies but heads the size of melons.

I also don't get why sports are so popular. Humans are pretty pathetic physically. I mean can't the average cat run faster than the world's fastest sprinter?

http://www.homeworkspot.com/ask/fastestanimals.htm


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Yeah, humans are weird looking. As everyone mentioned: walking on 2 legs, very little body hair but extremely long hair on our heads, strange bulbous nose, big head. Toddlers are probably the ugliest. Such tiny bodies but heads the size of melons.
> 
> I also don't get why sports are so popular. Humans are pretty pathetic physically. I mean can't the average cat run faster than the world's fastest sprinter?


no... humans are pretty damn athletic (some humans)


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The Professor said:


> no... humans are pretty damn athletic (some humans)


Look at this:
http://www.homeworkspot.com/ask/fastestanimals.htm

I don't even know why humans bother with running. The world's fastest sprinter is slower than the average tabby cat.

Animal	Speed 
(miles per hour)
Cheetah	70
Pronghorn Antelope	61
Wildebeest	50
Lion	50
Thomson's Gazelle	50
Quarter Horse	47.5
Elk	45
Cape Hunting Dog	45
Coyote	43
Gray Fox	42
Hyena	40
Zebra	40
Mongolian Wild ***	40
Greyhound	39.35
Whippet	35.5
Rabbit (domestic)	35
Mule Deer	35
Jackal	35
Reindeer	32
Giraffe	32
White-Tailed Deer	30
Warthog	30
Grizzly Bear	30
*Cat (domestic)	30
Human	27.89*
Elephant	25
Black Mamba Snake	20
Six-Lined Racerunner	18
Wild Turkey	15
Squirrel	12
Pig (domestic)	11
Chicken	9
Spider (Tegenaria atrica)	1.17
Giant Tortoise	0.17
Three-Toed Sloth	0.15
Garden Snail	0.03


----------



## randomprecision (Aug 19, 2011)

Just men....I will never understand why women find them attractive.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

randomprecision said:


> Just men....I will never understand why women find them attractive.


Because vagina is gross. Penis is so much better.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

There's way more to athleticism than just straight line speed. Including jumping, agility, strength, and most importantly... our BRAINS!!! (brains are sooo involved in athletic moves. There is so much research on athletes brains that show incredible information. I mean, there is something called "athletic intelligence"... really cool stuff. Sorry I forget the source)

But to your point, obviously there are some animals more athletic than us


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I think it's the human interior rather than the exterior that projects our weirdness, ugliness and revulsion.

We have the potential to be very revolting.

But sometimes we also have the potential to be beautiful.

Dogs have beautiful hearts and are therefore always beautiful.

Cats? Not so much. (I have 7 of them so I'm not a hater).


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

komorikun said:


> Because vagina is gross. Penis is so much better.


I'd rather see a vagina. :teeth

Although, I don't see human bodies as weird. I see them as beautiful. At least, female bodies, generally.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Human faces look like the big orange metal doors on Half-Life when I'm really high :um


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

MobiusX said:


> like it's the 1st time you are seeing them, they look weird to me a lot of times, nose, mouth, eyes, then those stupid limbs and how they walk, they are just copies of themselves, a lot of them exist like robots, we always get the shocking reaction when people see the sketches of aliens, but they look a lot like us, head, face, arms, legs, the only reason why we are not scared when seeing other people is because we are used to them being around us and we look like them which makes us feel like there is nothing wrong with us.


Yes. And HAIR wtf is up with hair? Strings hanging out of your body?!

Weirdest crap ever.


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

No, I find that human beings look unique.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Because vagina is gross. Penis is so much better.







:haha


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

I've seen alotta strange lookin people in my life and I hate to point out physical deformities on people since it's not something they can "fix"... but this dude:








has an oddly shaped forehead. 
Fun fact: he was a part of a semi-successful assassination attempt on Reinhard Heydrich (the nazi overseer of Czechslovakia during WWII).


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

i find myself weird looking. everyone else looks normal.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Look at this:
> http://www.homeworkspot.com/ask/fastestanimals.htm
> 
> I don't even know why humans bother with running. The world's fastest sprinter is slower than the average tabby cat.
> ...


I'll be quite impressed if any human here does more than 20 mph.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I think humans are beautiful to look at. What I can't stand about us is the fact that generally, as a whole, humans are stinky, greedy and destructive to the planet and all other forms of life.... like locusts.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

MsDaisy said:


> *I think humans are beautiful to look at.* What I can't stand about us is the fact that generally, as a whole, humans are stinky, greedy and destructive to the planet and all other forms of life.... like locusts.


Agree. Can't say I find them "weird-looking" or simple "bags on a stick"/"bags of water"/bags of blood or what have you...


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

ummm we are human so no


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes. Babies are _not_ cute. I think faces look weird and ugly sometimes, the more I examine people close up. As a whole, I think humans look odd.


----------



## Ortelius (Aug 22, 2011)

I frequently kinda get these negative thoughts about humans being very weird behaving and ugly looking organisms. The human species as a whole is not even that intelligent if you're thinking about it... 

Humanity is pathetic at times.


----------



## LucasVandal (May 25, 2012)

I think humans are cool looking... With the right genetics. We have a body perfect for manipulating and embracing objects in our enironment. We might not be as cool looking as a lion, but I feel bad for other animals like pigs... Or hippos.


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

I find toes and toenails incredibly weird looking. Little sheathed bubbles on the feet that serve no purpose. At least other external organs ostensibly offer various types of utility.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

Arm pits and kneecaps are probably our worst features.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The best feature about humans is our hands. Human hands are pretty cool and nimble. I think cats are jealous of our hands to some degree.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> Oh thank god I'm not the only one! Sometimes I think about the human appearance from a different species point of view and we really are an ugly species. We can all be pretentious and be like "Angler fish are so goddamned ugly. How can they be sexually attracted enough to each other to mate?" But I bet angler fish genuinely are sexy to one another. If they were aware of our existence, they'd probably all be thinking "Humans are so goddamned ugly. How can they be sexually attracted enough to each other to mate?" Trippy stuff, man. :cig


Haha, this made me laugh. :teeth


----------

